# im getting static/feedback through speakers



## fog80 (Oct 24, 2003)

i just reformatted my hard drive and reinstalled win xp and my soundblaster live sound card and now im getting a annoying static through my speakers that i cant get rid of unless i turn speakers off.

i downloaded new drivers for the card and it still doesnt go away.


----------



## Sun Devil 285 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Audigy Speaker Static and Feedback*

I did the exact same thing, and have the same problem. I have a SB Audigy 2ZS Sound card. Purchased a SB Live! card, updated all drivers, re-reformatted the hard drive, re-re-installed Windows....can't fix it.

and Creative's Customer Service is out of control.


----------



## CremeSoda (Sep 8, 2004)

Same problem here


----------

